

Facts to fit the theory? Actually, no facts at all - alexkay
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1487

======
Joeboy
Ok, so it's the 1980s, climate change isn't a particularly politically hot
issue, you have several cupboards full of paper and magnetic tape which nobody
has touched for a couple of years because you have better, corrected data.
That that data doesn't survive an office move strikes me as unfortunate, but
not particularly an indication of gross malpractice as some are suggesting.

------
billswift
Duplicate - originally linked here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=966888>

